# Frog Fish spotted on Oriskany



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Unusual to see them this far North?

The video is courtesy of Donna Calhoun, a member of the “H2O Below” crew. The Frog Fish appears about 4 minutes into the video.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, cool customer.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Cool fish! Havn't seen one of those yet. Looks like a good day on the "O".......M.B. - Nice shovelnose!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!! Kickass video!!! Stay safe and keep doing what you do!!!


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Great video. Did my first "O" dive 3 weeks ago, very cool.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

What kind of camera was Donna using?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

SHunter said:


> What kind of camera was Donna using?


 I think Donna has a Gates housing with a prosumer grade Sony camera....don't know which model.


----------

